# Tightline questions



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Let me apologize in advance, as I’m going to have a ton of questions. I’m considering rigging-up for tightlining from the kayak. Only two rods here in Ohio (until the regulations get changed), and four rods in Kentucky. Mostly smaller lakes/fish here in SW Ohio, but I usually make it to KY Lake in the Spring. It would mainly be drifting with the wind, so I would not be pushing 1-2oz weights….probably 1/8oz jigs, or smaller jigs with a max of 1/2oz.

I plan to check-out the rods at Cabela’s, but I looked at three different rods at Bass Pro:

Crappie Maxx Mighty Lite

B`n’M Buck’s Crappie Graphite Jig Pole

B`n’M BrushCutter

Any opinions on these rods? I think that I liked the action on B`n’M Buck’s Crappie Graphite Jig Pole best, and the build quality of the BrushCutter the best. The Crappie Maxx seemed too soft, and I’m afraid the BrushCutter might be a little too stiff (but not by much). However, I’m really not sure just how stiff the rod should be for my application….seeing the bite is my first priority. 

Rod length? I thinking 10ft rods for the kayak, but I’m open to suggestions.

Thanks!

Mark


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I enjoy using my B&M Richard Williams model ten and twelve foot models for both, drifting and bobber fishing. They have great backbone and sensitive tops. The BGJP models are good rods too but the tip section is a little fragile. I quit using them cause I got tired of replacing the tip section so often. The RW models are more durable and cost a little more.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks!

I was only able to find the Richard Williams rods in 7.5’. Looks like they were discontinued?(usually happens to the really good stuff). I picked-up a 9’ BnM Sam Heaton. I’m going to give it a try, and at the very least it will give me a reference point with rod length and action. I think that it will be too light for tightlining, but it is supposed to be a good jigging rod.


----------

